# pregnant?



## shauniese7594 (Feb 12, 2015)

I had sex on one of my fertile days my menstrual came and ended 2 days early then Monday morning i had brown discharge only when I wiped and my menstrual is due on saturday.. took two test it came out negative? ??


----------

